# Devils Lake Fishing Reports 5/1/2003



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

A couple minor cold fronts this past week resulted in water temps on the lake 
not changing much. Shore fisherman are reporting good to excellent success, 
but boaters are having only limited success. Best spots for walleyes have been 
the mouth of Channel A, the bridges along the Mauvee Coulee, and the Woods 
Rutten road. Anglers are using jigs tipped with minnows or plastic tails, 
small cranks such as #7 countdowns or #5 shad raps, and live bait rigs. Pike 
fishing's been great for most shore fisherman. Anglers are working Channel A, 
the bridges of the Mauvee, and most other bridges and culvert areas on the 
lake. Try using jigs with twister tails, small cranks, daredevils, smelt or 
herring, or jigs with minnows. Anglers are reporting that if the fish aren't 
at one of the areas, move to another and you can usually find them. As water 
temps improve over the next couple weeks, action should really pick up. Keep 
in mind the ice moved quite a few trees around the lake (especially in the 
Flats) so boaters need to exercise caution when moving around on the lake. 
With the start of May, we once again start our monthly largest pike and largest 
walleye contests. The largest of each species weighed in at the store 
receives a $30.00 gift certificate. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

